# Luck Here - I am home



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi everybody,

Luck here, I am home, I just came from out there:









I have been a sick little boy, but I am feeling a lot better now. I ran around the house and sniffed everywhere. I am still a little jittery, and keep looking up at daddy, while sitting in his chair.









I have been a very bad boy since I have been home. The Doctor gave pills for Daddy to give me and I kept spitting them out. Daddy wrapped it in my food and I still spit it out, he put it in a strawberry, I ate the strawberry but spit out the pill. Daddy eventually had to force it in my mouth and down my throat. This will be a fun 10 days.

The Doctor gave me special food, even when daddy hand feeds the food. It is yucky. The girlls who took care of me were nice, they held me a lot and carried me around, they told daddy I was awesome.

Daddy looks so much older and I heard him telling himself he needs to put some just for men (whatever that is) on his shopping list, and something about a needing a special trip to the liquor store.

Daddy tells me I am going to have to be more careful about what I eat and tells me that I am grounded for life so he can keep an eye on me.

I have to go back to the hospital next week for a checkup. Everyone was looking to see how my teeth were because they thought I might have gotten a tooth infection. I am just waiting to show the doctor how good and sharp my teeth really are.

I decided I would fall asleep next to Daddy's leg








Dad here
Seriously, he is feeling a lot better, no toy playing yet, walking steady and straight, very energetic . He will not eat this special food, but he may have already eaten today. Pills are going to be a problem antibiotic and anti-nausea. It seems to me he is mostly normal but has a slight tick. He is drinking, peeing and he pooped. His poop was a little softner than normal but still well formed.

Thanks to everyone for their support and their tremendous kindness.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH so good to see both of you at home and relaxing. Hope you both sleep well. Of course if you made a trip to the liquor store you will! Pill giving is never easy. You might ask the vet if you can mash it up and mix it in his food. Or try a pill pocket. Zach loves those!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Walter, so glad Lucky is home and feeling better. Hope giving meds gets easier.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wonderful news, so glad lucky is home and snuggling with daddy.


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Ahh. Hope u both sleep well tonight


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome home, Lucky! Be a good boy and eat your special food and pills for Daddy. He's been very worried about you!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very funny Walter....I can imagine needing a nice drink after this. Go for it! So happy Lucky is home and feeling well. Prayers for him to continue to feel good.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lucky -- we're all soooooooooooooooo glad that you're home. I think you aged your Dad and all your SM Awnties by about a million years and we're all going to have to get sometime to take the grey out of our hair.

The doctors food can be yucky, but it can also make you strong -- kind of like Popeye and Spinach!!! Please be good and take your pills -- they will help you too.

I bet you're exhausted from everything you went through at the clinic and I know that your Dad is exhausted from the worry you put him through. So curl up next to each other and get a good nights rest. 

I'm sure that you'll want to play after a little nappy.


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Lucky we are all so glad and relieved that you are home with Daddy. All your Aunties and Uncles have been so worried about you and your Dad. Now cut him some slack and take your meds like a good boy! :thumbsup:

Dad - You have been in my thoughts and prayers for the last few days. You and Lucky are truly blessed. Now it's time to kick back, relax, have a cocktail or two and enjoy having Lucky home. :wine:
With all that has gone on in the last few days it is GREAT to have a happy ending. 

Much aloha to you and Lucky! Enjoy having him home with you. :aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lucky, we missed you here you handsome boy! We are so glad you're feeling better - you gave your daddy quite a scare. 

We hope you're playing with your toys soon!

Tessa and Sweetness


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:chili: Welcome home Luck! Now you take good care of Daddy cause he's had a rough few days. He'll need lots of TLC. You can help him most of all by being a good boy and taking your pill when he gives it to you. That'll make him feel so much better! I've been praying for you since you starting to feel bad and I'm so thankful you're on the mend! Big hugs to you and Daddy, sweet Lucky!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Precious boy I'm so happy that you are home baby


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I loved your post Walter. :HistericalSmiley: that Lucky is very smart. I wasn't expecting to hear from him tonight. Boy, he is a cutie pie :tender: love his big eyes. 
Sorry you had to force meds down tonight. I bet he is not very into it tonite, maybe tomorrow will be easier. Does he have to stay on this food until you sort out the liver stuff? Hopefully you can get him on good low protein kibble. Sammie was given antibiotic mixed in a liquid form, just squirt it in side of mouth for 10 days. Wiish Lucky could take that kind. Its so easy. Sometimes you just have to ask for it, I do now and they mix it up. I put his pills in pet fresh and kinda teased him, then he gobbled it. But it took couple days for him to want anything after being stressed in hospital. So happy to see pics of Lucky at home and I'm sure very happy.:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> I loved your post Walter. :HistericalSmiley: that Lucky is very smart. I wasn't expecting to hear from him tonight. Boy, he is a cutie pie :tender: love his big eyes.
> Sorry you had to force meds down tonight. I bet he is not very into it tonite, maybe tomorrow will be easier. Does he have to stay on this food until you sort out the liver stuff? Hopefully you can get him on good low protein kibble. Sammie was given antibiotic mixed in a liquid form, just squirt it in side of mouth for 10 days. Wiish Lucky could take that kind. Its so easy. Sometimes you just have to ask for it, I do now and they mix it up. I put his pills in pet fresh and kinda teased him, then he gobbled it. But it took couple days for him to want anything after being stressed in hospital. So happy to see pics of Lucky at home and I'm sure very happy.:wub:


Kandis that is a great suggestion. We will be talking to the vet on tues and try to find a better food. Of course we do not really know the whole story of his illness yet.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah Lucky! I have shoved pills into a piece of cheese or hot dog with great success, might be worth a try. :thumbsup:


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Glad he's on the mend... my yorkie has to take a pill daily and is gifted in detecting and spitting it out. I finally found that if I smash white bread around it and make it a hard little ball she eats it and the pill too. Worth a try. Little weasels are clever!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

There you are:smootch: you gave your daddy a big scare and all your awnties, sweetone we all prayed for you constantly, God heard our prayers, Thank you Lord, take of of your daddy ok. 

Walter my Miss Bow hates taking her pills, here's what my vet suggested, I have a small syringe, I cut her Tramadol into quarters, I add some warm water, as soon as the pill melts down I grab Miss bow, I sit down in a chair, put Miss Bow next to me and put the syringe in the corner of her mouth, takes only a few seconds, she hates every moment of it, but it works so well for us. I hope that helps you.
I am so glad your boy is home with his daddy, God's so good.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Lucky, sweetie, you're home. :chili::chili: 

You had me laughing when you said: _* Daddy looks so much older and I heard him telling himself he needs to put some just for men (whatever that is) on his shopping list, and something about a needing a special trip to the liquor store.*_ 

Uh oh -- all I can think of is the commercial, "No play for Mr. Gray!" No wonder you're not going for your toys. You don't think Daddy can play with them. B) I think after his little trip to the liquor store he might be in a more playful mood...or is that just me? (One sip, one drunk :w00t Hopefully a nice Merlot might help him relax. Wishing it was Friday night already so that you can both do absolutely nothing. :aktion033: Soon enough.

You look none the worse for wear. Are you sure you weren't at some spa and Daddy got confused about where you were? Really, Walter, I'm so glad that Lucky looks as good as he does. He must be totally thrilled to be home and entirely exhausted. 

Tough with the medicine. Was thinking getting them compounded and squirting them in as Kandis suggested. If it's still a struggle tomorrow just call the vet tomorrow and they can usually easily prescribe it to be done at a compounding drugstore. It worked like a charm for Tyler using a plastic squirter. Hoping that Lucky will eat the food too but if he doesn't you might be able to go with some diets that others here use for liver issues. They seem to work. I think that Debbie B (Harry's Mom) has one that she got from Cornell. 

So happy that you're both back together. As I said, Christmas in June. :chili:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

We are glad that you are home Lucky, but now you have to take your medication and eat your prescribed food so you can get better and soon you will be back to your cute (troublemaker) self!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's so great to know you're home and doing better. We needed such good news!


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome Home, Baby Boy! This is great news! We hope for a fast and steady recovery.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome home, lucky! We all have more gray hairs worrying about you! Walter, I know lucky will be happiest at home with you . Hoping for a full recovery


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad you got your little buddy home with you Walter! He looks so cute and I bet he's so happy to be home too! I had a rough time giving Violet her pills when she had pancreatitis .I had to open up her mouth, and put them in the back of her throat, hold her mouth shut, and massage her throat until she swallowed. She had several to take, but I kept telling her it would make her better, I hated to do it, but knew it was for her own good. Praying for a full recovery for Lucky!! Now get some rest Walter!!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Lucky I am so happy you're home where you belong. You had Daddy so worried.
Walter, with my previous dog, I used to put a bit of peanut butter on a tiny piece of bread, put the pill on it and then roll the bread into a little ball and she never knew there was a pill in it. She loved medication tome.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome home little one! Prayers continue!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome home!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad you are home, Lucky...be good for Daddy and take your medicine..:wub:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia says she is happy you are home and feeling better Lucky. Also, you need to take your meds...we know they are yucky just like the food, but it will make you strong and all better.*

*Walter, glad he's home safe and sound..*

*Nancy and Mia*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> So glad you got your little buddy home with you Walter! He looks so cute and I bet he's so happy to be home too! I had a rough time giving Violet her pills when she had pancreatitis .I had to open up her mouth, and put them in the back of her throat, hold her mouth shut, and massage her throat until she swallowed. She had several to take, but I kept telling her it would make her better, I hated to do it, but knew it was for her own good. Praying for a full recovery for Lucky!! Now get some rest Walter!!!!


Unless it is a pill that they will eat this is exactly what I do too. It works like a charm.

Walter, I am so happy that Lucky is back home with you and doing better. He is such a little cutie. Please keep us updated on his progress. Bless you both.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome home Lucky! So sorry Daddy's hair turned gray but at least it did not fall out! Now you be good for Daddy and take your meds! He can't handle any more bad news!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so glad you're home, Lucky, and I know your Dad is, too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

sherry said:


> Welcome home Lucky! So sorry Daddy's hair turned gray but at least it did not fall out! Now you be good for Daddy and take your meds! He can't handle any more bad news!


Love it. Actually, if Daddy gets much more bad new he will need meds too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We had a great night last night. Luck was excited to go to bed and slept like a log. He did not move much during the night. In fact at 2 I was worried so I shook him gently, he woke up, yawned, stretched looked at me and fell back to sleep. He was a bundle of energy this morning and wanted to play fetch in our bedroom. We got up and he ate a little and I was able to give him his antibiotic. If someone did not know him, they would say he was completely normal. But I see the little things. He is walking perfectly, he is alert, energetic. But he did not come into the living room when I set down at ate breakfast this morning, and he did not come over to the door to say good bye when I left. He did however want to go get the paper this morning and was very excited about that. So I would say that he is 90% back to normal. His breathing is a bit more pronounced than before. I would not say that he is breathing hard, but I certainly hear it more.

So far so good. I have been looking in on him and he has been mostly sleeping. He gets up and walks around occasionally. He is licking a bit more than normal. But as I said, so far so good.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Love it. Actually, if Daddy gets much more bad new he will need meds too.


Ha!!! :HistericalSmiley: yea, they will put us through ringer for sure. So glad you had restful night. :wub: Maybe Luck won't need meds too long Walter.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I was posting when you were I guess, cause just read your post Walter. 

Ya know meds can make them feel little off too, did with Sammie. Some cause upset tummy too. I can't wait till he is med free. I'll bet he is just little tired why he didn't come to door when you left. OR he said "I'm not going near that door...lol". I know we notice all the little things with our babies if something is not same. Glad you have a webcam.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So glad to hear that he's 90% recovered...that is wonderful news! Hope you are able to get a little rest now  .


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

So glad you are finally home and had a good first night. Keep it up little buddy!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hi Lucky- Wow You had me scared little guy. So Glad your Home with your Daddy.*
*He Loves you so Much***
*Hey You better take your pill and Be Good about it. You need them**
*Wish I Could Be there with You. Sorry you was so sick my Buddy.*
*Your Pal Yogi******


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Ha!!! :HistericalSmiley: yea, they will put us through ringer for sure. So glad you had restful night. :wub: Maybe Luck won't need meds too long Walter.


Right now just antibiotics for 10 days and some antinausea April was so kind to provide me with info about Eva and her diet meds etc. Right now, I am focusing on supportive therapies for him. until we can definitely determine what happened to him. Reducing the protein in his diet can only be helpful to such a small guy. We take on further tests, ultrasound would be a good start because it is so non-invasive. And we will take it from there.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am glad to hear Lucky is home and doing well! Tell him Chloe and Summer said mommy just opens our mouth and puts the pills down our throats and it doesn't hurt one bit, so let daddy give you your meds.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Right now just antibiotics for 10 days and some antinausea April was so kind to provide me with info about Eva and her diet meds etc. Right now, I am focusing on supportive therapies for him. until we can definitely determine what happened to him. Reducing the protein in his diet can only be helpful to such a small guy. We take on further tests, ultrasound would be a good start because it is so non-invasive. And we will take it from there.


Lucky is so 'lucky' to have you Walter.. :wub:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

This is such great news. Mine Daddy now, Lucky.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

cheekyradish said:


> Glad he's on the mend... my yorkie has to take a pill daily and is gifted in detecting and spitting it out. I finally found that if I smash white bread around it and make it a hard little ball she eats it and the pill too. Worth a try. Little weasels are clever!!


I had a dog with epilepsy that I needed to do the same thing with. He took it with cheese. I am reluctant to give it in protein. I need to find a tasty veg that is squishy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Oh Lucky I am so happy you're home where you belong. You had Daddy so worried.
> Walter, with my previous dog, I used to put a bit of peanut butter on a tiny piece of bread, put the pill on it and then roll the bread into a little ball and she never knew there was a pill in it. She loved medication tome.


Peanut butter - what a great idea. It is a plant based protein.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Walter, I have always had luck when giving Maggie pills if I first put the pill in something she really likes. Then give her a tiny bit with no pill in it, then the treat with the pill in it, immediately followed by a tiny bit of the treat. Make sure she can see the third treat when you give her the second one with the pill in it. I find that she's so anxious to get the treat still in my hand that she gobbles the one with the pill. Hope this makes sense.....


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Maybe a tiny bit of fresh pet won't hurt him for now. I do it the same as Pat said with HW pills. Helps to have the 3 little pieces ready before you start.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Glad to hear that you both had a good night.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

soooo Walter did you and Lucky have a good nights sleep?????
I'm so glad you are both back together. Hugs to you


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I was just a little still on edge given the experience and not knowing what to expect. The fact that he slept so soundly was both a blessing and a curse. He is napping at home most of the day, though I see him licking a bit more that usual. So why is it that when he is in his bed, he is curled up like a tiny ball, but when he is in my bed he heads for the middle of the bed and stretches out from side to side so I have to contort to sleep around him. He did start off on my stomach and moved to the middle of the bed. Two differences last night, he did not move a bit until I reached down and shook him to make sure he was alright, and second he always has his head facing the door. Last night his head was facing me.

It is tough being a single dad, but I am thankful for all your kindness. With hope this is all mostly behind us and Luck and I can get back to a normal life soon


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- I think that just like humans, fluffs don't get much real rest in the hospital. After everything that Lucky has been through these past few days along with the stress, I'm sure he's just very tired. Sounds like he's doing better this morning with a lot more energy. 

As I've said before, you really may never know what the actual issue was. I'm just happy that he is almost completely back to normal. I would definitely go with the diet that April is using for Eva and go from there. 

Glad he's home and continuing prayers and positive energy for both of you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Well your lucky sounds like Sammie. He usually faces his head to door. But if he is really tired he will burrow his head some (?). And I know what you mean WHY does he stretch out right where I want to lay.. well if that's all we have to worry about better not complain..
I think I heard AB meds could cause itching. The next bath might help with itch when he is ready. Gonna take bit for him to get back normal.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is what I came home to:

















After a kiss attack, while I was making supper, it turns to this:









Luck then wanted to play and play and play. He is probably at 95%. I was able to feed him a bit more today and he took his pills after I shoved them down his throat :innocent:. He is running and hopping around. Very energetic. He is licking a bit more than normal, he also snorts a bit. The only real issue is that is has become very verbal, especially when he wants something. Right now he is sleeping on my chair. Hoping for a good night and even more improvement.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Walter now that's what makes you want to come home for:wub: 
every time I see that boy I think of how close he came to not being here:huh: God is good
give that littleman kisses from awntie:smootch::heart:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Walter now that's what makes you want to come home for:wub:
> every time I see that boy I think of how close he came to not being here:huh: God is good
> give that littleman kisses from awntie:smootch::heart:


Oh I will - I am so happy that he doing so well, but I remain reminded that this may be only the beginning of a long journey. I had two dogs that developed epilepsy early in life and lived to their late teens. I am hoping that Luck makes it that long too.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

So glad you are home! Just take it easy and relax and you will feel better soon. Lots of hugs. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Here is what I came home to:
> 
> View attachment 144930
> 
> ...


I love these pics..sweet boy at the door! :wub: What a cute bed he has. Did you order that online with his name. So cute. :chili: sounds like he is getting back to normal. Hey, Walter I've been on antibiotics for 2 weeks and I can feel for Lucky...tell you they stink. 
Lucky is so cute!! :innocent:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww he's so glad to see you Walter! That is a wonderful sight to come home to! Sweet .Sweet Boy!! Stay well Lucky!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> I love these pics..sweet boy at the door! :wub: What a cute bed he has. Did you order that online with his name. So cute. :chili: sounds like he is getting back to normal. Hey, Walter I've been on antibiotics for 2 weeks and I can feel for Lucky...tell you they stink.
> Lucky is so cute!! :innocent:


Thanks, he definitely is near normal. It has only been 4 days, but it seems like a lifetime.


The blanket was a fantastic birthday buddy gift from aunt janene and little babinka. Doesn't it look great? Janene did a great job, the other side is scooby doo. Luck loves to snuggle on it. The bed is a pillow bed in the kitchen. Lucky's favorite comfort spot.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Thanks, he definitely is near normal. It has only been 4 days, but it seems like a lifetime.
> 
> 
> The blanket was a fantastic birthday buddy gift from aunt janene and little babinka. Doesn't it look great? Janene did a great job, the other side is scooby doo. Luck loves to snuggle on it. The bed is a pillow bed in the kitchen. Lucky's favorite comfort spot.


Shucks!! I gotta get the machine out! Janene certainly did a great job :thumbsup:. Love the little boy blue.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> Here is what I came home to:
> 
> View attachment 144930
> 
> ...


What a sweet little face and so very glad he had a good day today. Praying every day gets a bit better and that you're able to sort everything out so he has a long, healthy life!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - this must have been your best return home day...ever. :chili::chili: Seeing that face looking up at you. Good thing I wasn't there. I would have scooped him up and shown :innocent: him NYC. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Glad he's doing well. Give him some time to be home and be himself again. He's gone through an ordeal and he may display behavior that is a reaction to the out of the ordinary time he's spent at the vet's.
Love his bed and special spot. :thumbsup:
I did have to laugh when I read: _he took his pills after I shoved them down his throat_ Uh, like he had a choice at that time.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Walter -- I think that just like humans, fluffs don't get much real rest in the hospital. After everything that Lucky has been through these past few days along with the stress, I'm sure he's just very tired. Sounds like he's doing better this morning with a lot more energy.
> 
> As I've said before, you really may never know what the actual issue was. I'm just happy that he is almost completely back to normal. I would definitely go with the diet that April is using for Eva and go from there.
> 
> Glad he's home and continuing prayers and positive energy for both of you.


I know they keep the dogs and cats separated, but Luck is not used to all the smells, or being confined, he also loves his bed and blanket and of course my bed, so he must have been stressed. He is even more normal than earlier and is just a bundle of energy. Hope it lasts.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Walter - this must have been your best return home day...ever. :chili::chili: Seeing that face looking up at you. Good thing I wasn't there. I would have scooped him up and shown :innocent: him NYC. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Glad he's doing well. Give him some time to be home and be himself again. He's gone through an ordeal and he may display behavior that is a reaction to the out of the ordinary time he's spent at the vet's.
> Love his bed and special spot. :thumbsup:
> I did have to laugh when I read: _he took his pills after I shoved them down his throat_ Uh, like he had a choice at that time.


Well, Lucky does have teeth and he sometimes can be a little **** (i mean brat). Dressing him is sometimes a count your fingers moment.

It is always great to see in at the door. He sleeps in the kitchen during the day, it is warm there and he can quickly get up and bark at the back dog. He runs to the couch over which is the picture window to the front. The mailman, kids getting on the bus, etc are barkable momments during the day.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am glad that Lucky is back to being his own self!!!! Little munchkin!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love these latest pictures. He looks great and you can tell how happy he is to see his Dad. Lucky, just keep getting better. We all love you!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hope you have a good day sweet Lucky :tender:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wonderful news! it's good to see him home, yay!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How was Luck this morning?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for asking - he slept really well last night. He was alert and playful this morning He did come to the door to see me off. He wanted to go get the papers and to help me take out the garbage. He was dancing all around. If people did not know him, they would say he was a 100% normal.. I see him at 9&% normal. No big things. But, I still see minor things, he is a bit more verbal than normal, he has a slight sneezing at times. I detect a very slight head tilt when he is playing with his tennis ball, when he grabs it. He is certainly eating better. His cognitive skills are good, he remains very interactive.

I continue to look for answers. Will this be a long term issue with him. How does this and the underlying condition (if there is one) affect his longevity? How can I best maintain his quality of life? He of course remains the center of my universe April has been very kind in sharing advice about Eva's HE. I don't want to be in denial that that is what it is, on the other hand, I really would prefer concrete answers. yes we will do some liver testing. But if this was a toxin that damaged the liver, what is the probability that it will regenerate. As Lynn says, we may never know what caused this - which is disconcerting for me. It may be that I be very cautious with him and wait for another flare up if there is one.

But right now things are going very well.

Thanks everyone for their concern, I appreciate it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter thanks for update. I'm glad your working with April on diet. I'll just say I totally get what your saying. If this happened to one of mine, I would take them to Tufts for eval and run a new BAT there. There may be nothing wrong, but if your concerned this is what I would do. I would want to make sure he was getting the care now if there is an underlying issue. If nothing comes out of the Tufts eval at least you will know more and have more info on that high BAT. You know him best though. And he sounds like he is doing great, just take some time to evaluate him and you'll know if he needs to see anyone else. If your like me you might be really concentrating on every move he makes after him being sick. I know I would. 

So glad he is doing so well. :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

April has been very kind in sharing advice about Eva's HE. 
Eva has never had symptoms of hepatic encephalopathy...her MVD has been asymptomatic except for her high liver values..and slight lethargy...HE is a bit more serious, unfortunately...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks April, my misunderstaning.

We are going to the vet for a followup on Tuesday's night. At that point we will decide on a course of action. Luck has returned to normal, so I am hoping this was an acute attack brought on by a variety of circumstances and is not a chronic condition. But it is important we determine what happened so that we do not go through that again. It is so confusing. If we think it is a liver involvement, I am going to suggest we do a consult with Cornell. I know that my vet is open to either a referral or to a consult. I remain hopeful that perhaps a toxin coupled with the high protein of the instinct bites taxed the liver. 

Tonight we played about an hour and he was hopping around and running. If you saw him tonight you would never had known that he was sick just a few days ago. I continue to be thankful for the advice and support.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

so glad to hear little Lucky is back to normal:chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah, YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds like everything is going well. Have a great weekend.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Walter--So Lucky is making up for lost time!! Amazing how they bounce back, :thumbsup: but takes us twice as long to recover...Have a fun weekend together. :wub: Penny gets her rabies shot tomorow am and I'm trying to not worry. It's so hard not to though with these little ones.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Walter--So Lucky is making up for lost time!! Amazing how they bounce back, :thumbsup: but takes us twice as long to recover...Have a fun weekend together. :wub: Penny gets her rabies shot tomorow am and I'm trying to not worry. It's so hard not to though with these little ones.


Hoping Penny is fine with her shots, we will be thinking of her.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Walter, so glad Lucky is his happy go lucky state of mind! Always good to take one day at a time and I hope this was just a one time thing. Sleep well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: So glad that Luck is feeling his oats. :aktion033: I think that the pine needles were the main culprit and other issues were compounded by it.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Just checking back to see how Lucky is doing.
I hope that the little guy is doing well.
Sending good thoughts for his vet visit tomorrow!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is so sweet, thanks for asking. We will be posting probably on Wednesday, once we have discussed options. He is doing well. Today he is a little subdued, but yesterday he really wanted to play all day. He has been sleeping well. Today he did not eat so much, but otherwise he has been eating well. He has been interactive and he is really interest in his environment, sitting with me and following me around. No odd behaviors. Now me - I am a nervous wreck.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paws crossed for you that all goes well!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

So glad Lucky is home. Daddy deserves a nice adult beverage. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope all goes well tomorrow, Walter. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good luck! We're pulling for Lucky!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Hang in there.
I do have to say that Lilly can tell exactly where a pill is and no matter what she will eat everything around the pill and spit it out.

Happy to hear Lucky is doing good.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

prayersrayer:hugs:hugging:I'm so happy little Lucky is doing well, I'M SURE YOU HAVE A FEW GRAY HAIRS FROM ALL THE WORRY


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Good luck Walter!! Try not to worry :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in on Lucky...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks, he ate some more last night. His dog walker/sitter came about 11 today and he played for a while. I just checked in on him and he was at the back door barking. He will be going to the vets at 7 tonight.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Good luck with the vet visit tonight! I'm thinking positive for you and Lucky!


----------

